# Is this a wolf or grass spider?



## Meer

I found this guy on my basement floor.  What species is it?  I think it's either a rabid wolf spider or a funnel web/grass spider.  But I have no idea how to tell those apart!   


















(sorry I couldn't get a good shot of the underside)


----------



## ErikWestblom

That's a wolf spider. If you take a look at the eye pattern you can see that 2 of the eyes are bigger and facing forward. And one more thing: grass spiders have bigger spinnerets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Erigo

It is Rabidosa sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GiantVinegaroon

Definitely a wolf spider.  That's all I can say.  Like others have said, wolfies have those 4 big eyes on top of the head, and grass spiders have two(?) rows of tiny eyes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Meer

Thank you guys!  With that info and after looking at pictures on BugGuide I think I can now tell the difference.  We have a lot of both _Agelenopsis_ and _Rabidosa_ around our house.  I like to know what I'm looking at.


----------



## Tegenaria

Beautiful spider, wish we had those!


----------



## Meer

Yes they are awesome.  I like seeing them around.  I see them often when I cut the grass.  (and I swerve to avoid them of course!)

I let that one go, but I think sometime I'd like to keep a wolf.

I went out into the yard and teased a grass spider out of it's web for a look.  They are actually quite different from wolf spiders when you see them in person.  I feel kinda silly for getting them confused.


----------

